# Hazey Water???



## lastone (Feb 21, 2008)

i have a30 gal salt with coral sand and a homemade biofilter and a canister filter, 
i was woundering if anyone knows why my tank looks somewhate hazy at times, my fresh water tank is always crystal clear does it have something to do with the salt or culd there be a prob? it almost looks like the water is full of lil bubbles or specks.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

is the water level normal is the filter sucking air? how old is the tank?


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

what are the specks? are they bubbles of air or like tiny insects? also what is your homemade filter? maybe that doesnt support enough bacteria


----------



## lastone (Feb 21, 2008)

i have figured out that the pupmp was sucking air, thanx for the help


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

booo yah wahoooo ohhh ya


----------

